# How many coats of paint do you typically use with



## Jimmy38 (Jul 11, 2014)

paints like Benjamin moore, California, Pittsburgh, Sherwin Williams ? 1 or 2? not including primer.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Always 2. Same colour 2, colour change, looks solid w/no light areas, throw another coat on.

Interior we use X-Pert, lifemaster, and diamond.
Exterior weathergaurd, and diamond and we've been using a lot of weathergaurd maximum on our trim


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Two coats of finish for new drywall. For repaints I aim for one coat of finish as long as its close to the same color. Bathrooms and kitchens i always figure in applying two coats of finish.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Always two unless same color and sheen. New drywall texture will get a primer coat first.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Always two, regardless if it's the same color and finish or a color change.


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

1 if it's same color and sheen 2 otherwise


Sent from my HTC One using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

kmp said:


> Always two, regardless if it's the same color and finish or a color change.


Yes, always 2. Won't take on a job if they want anything less. 
No paint covers properly in one coat. Especially ones "with primer" included in the paint. 
The only time I ever had to use 3 coats on a color other than in deep red or color change over dark was with SW Emerald Matte when it first came out. The sheen wasn't uniform after 2 coats. It has happened with duration before too.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

MKap said:


> Yes, always 2. Won't take on a job if they want anything less.
> No paint covers properly in one coat. Especially ones "with primer" included in the paint.
> The only time I ever had to use 3 coats on a color other than in deep red or color change over dark was with SW Emerald Matte when it first came out. The sheen wasn't uniform after 2 coats. It has happened with duration before too.


Not to be that guy, but all acrylic flats and eggshells are self priming


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

kmp said:


> Always two, regardless if it's the same color and finish or a color change.


Yep always at least two.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> Not to be that guy, but all acrylic flats and eggshells are self priming


Self priming is not primer, nor is it comparable. It just means it can cover wood with minimal protection or adhesion. 
I see spec home paint flake off soffits all the time.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> Self priming is not primer, nor is it comparable. It just means it can cover wood with minimal protection or adhesion.
> I see spec home paint flake off soffits all the time.


I agree. Ever painted new drywall with primer then two top coats, then painted another new wall with just two coats of the same finish?
The one with primer ALWAYS looks better


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> I agree. Ever painted new drywall with primer then two top coats, then painted another new wall with just two coats of the same finish?
> The one with primer ALWAYS looks better


Haven't done that but Yeah


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> Not to be that guy, but all acrylic flats and eggshells are self priming





journeymanPainter said:


> I agree. Ever painted new drywall with primer then two top coats, then painted another new wall with just two coats of the same finish? The one with primer ALWAYS looks better


Not to be that guy either, but I don't get it?

The majority of the time, I prime previously painted walls & trim before applying an eggshell, satin, pearl or semi. End result is always much better than just 2 coats. Hence why I said there's no such thing as primer in paint as some products are advertising.
If you aren't painting apartments, or lower end residential, it should be mandatory as a professional painter to prime, then apply minimum of two coats.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

journeymanPainter said:


> Not to be that guy, but all acrylic flats and eggshells are self priming





really???????????????????


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

skinne9 said:


> 1 if it's same color and sheen 2 otherwise
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using PaintTalk.com mobile app


skimp1:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

From my experience through the yrs. todays paints all have to have 2 coats.I'm talking top quailty paints.None have the cover power even if the same color repaints.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

When talking to one of the paint manufacturer chemists (either BM or Calif) I was told that for exterior, a second coat adds to the longevity of the paint by a significant amount


Also, for interiors, with a single coat - regardless of application method - there will undoubtedly be even microscopic holes in the finish, a second coat will fill these. 

Was this BS to sell more paint? Usually the chemists give the straight poop. 

and yes, we always did 2 finish coats, it just always looked better.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Always 2. I love when someone calls and says they just need 1 coat on everything. I say we can't do that. Everything we bid gets 2. There answer..."well the other 5 guys gave me a quote with 1 coat over the phone!" Bye,bye Then


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

How about the (in)famous "one coat, with a second coat as needed"? Who gets to decided that the second coat is "needed"?


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

2 coats always on walls. Major color changes get 2 coats with products that are paint and primer or a tinted primer then 2 coats. 

Sheen change - 2 coats.

Ceilings 2 coats unless its a paint-to-sell then 1 can sometimes do the trick. 

New drywall - Prime and 2 coats always. We never apply paint and primer products directly to bare drywall. 

Trim is another story. We generally apply 2 coats. New construction trim, prime and 2 coats although I have done work for some builders in the past who only wanted prime and 1 spray coat on new trim. If its a paint-to-sell or a freshen up using the same product I may only go 1 coat, same colour and sheen.

New metal front doors - Prime and 2 coats even with paint and primer products. 

I have yet to find a product for walls that covers another colour properly in 1 coat.

PS - We use mainly Sherwin Williams and Benji paints.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Industry standard is: Scuff sand, paint, scuff sand, paint. 2 coats with sanding before and between.

Here's my take on it:

Apartments/low end gets one coat (color match only)

Drywall gets primer then 2 coats

Deep colors get primer and 2 coats

Nicotine/hazmat/biohazard/fire get 2 primer then 2 coats paint to fully guarantee encapsulation

Residential gets industry standard unless customer signs off for 1 coat. 

Every paint job looks good at quitting time. Come back in a few days and you will spot minor holidays when you only apply 1 coat, especially from light to dark. We do the best we can to discuss budget and quality expectations of said budget beforehand, then spec the job accordingly.

Consistently only applying 1 coat across the board is bad for business, you are performing below industry standards. The second coat is what separates the pro's from the joe's.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I believe conditions, exposure, and performance requirements will determine the level of application, and this will often vary given the lower SBV% (Solids by Volume) found in many Water Borne paints.

For example, most coatings rely on a manufacture recommended mil thickness to provide an adequate barrier for certain exposures. Whether it's UV, moisture, dirt, grime, or oil. These recommendations are often suggested to be applied in stages or coats to allow the vehicle solvents to evaporate as designed, leaving the intended film formation.

Its obvious that an exterior coating will suffer more exposure then an interior bedroom wall will. Therefore, a barrier of at least two to three coats would be reasonable for an exterior, (given that the protective coating is not a stain, and that the coating system is matched to the breathability requirements of a structure's exterior wood or stucco substrate). 

However, the extent of an exterior application may not always apply to an interior application if the intention is to just change a color on a sound wall, or prepare a home for resale. There may be no need to apply any more then one coat at the minimal recommended film thickness. Particularly if an airless is incorporated into the application method. 

So the bottom line, in my opinion is, there isn't one particular painting protocol that applies to all painting projects. And in many cases, a particular agreed upon system or method, that on the surface may seem like a good trade standard and practice, can often lead to "over kill" that incurs an un necessary expense to the homeowner.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I believe conditions, exposure, and performance requirements will determine the level of application, and this will often vary given the lower SBV% (Solids by Volume) found in many Water Borne paints.
> 
> For example, most coatings rely on a manufacture recommended mil thickness to provide an adequate barrier for certain exposures. Whether it's UV, moisture, dirt, grime, or oil. These recommendations are often suggested to be applied in stages or coats to allow the vehicle solvents to evaporate as designed, leaving the intended film formation.
> 
> ...


In other words, it depends. :yes:


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Gough said:


> How about the (in)famous "one coat, with a second coat as needed"? Who gets to decided that the second coat is "needed"?


Mine usually says 2 coats, and a 3rd if needed (depending on the customer)


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

RH said:


> In other words, it depends. :yes:



Exactly. And one of the main factors that it depends on is your specific application thickness. 

I suppose its simpler overall to just say everything always needs two 'coats' and just put the paint on however it goes on, relying on multiple applications to archive sufficient mil thickness. This seems to be common practice in residential painting, the 'industry standard' as driftweed put it. 

Another way to approach it is to apply at a specific WFT. Doing this takes a lot of the guess work out of it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> In other words, it depends. :yes:


You know I saw that, "It depends", sign as I was strolling down the PT museum of past, present, and future interests and exhibitions. But I decided to take the more scenic tour with less kids. However, I'm now heading to the infamous Sidejobbers, Hacks, and Wax Painters exhibit. Its pretty dark and scary over there, and probably really crowded, but I'm excited!

Oh!, and I hear an actual Lowballer will be speaking there!


----------



## The 3rd Coat (Aug 17, 2013)

Washing the surfaces properly before a repaint doesn't only help adhesion but coverage too. Fewer coats needed for colour/sheen uniformity.
On two-coat jobs, I sometimes prefer to use a tinted sealer-undercoat and one top-coat, even on ceilings and walls.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> You know I saw that, "It depends", sign as I was strolling down the PT museum of past, present, and future interests and exhibitions. But I decided to take the more scenic tour with less kids. However, I'm now heading to the infamous Sidejobbers, Hacks, and Wax Painters exhibit. Its pretty dark and scary over there, and probably really crowded, but I'm excited!
> 
> Oh!, and I hear an actual Lowballer will be speaking there!


LMAO... just had to bust on ya'.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

One coat when the roller goes up, one coat as the roller comes down. That's how it's done at "That's Good Enough Paint Service". Our Motto: "We Get It Right The 2nd Time"........  :jester:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Gwarel said:


> One coat when the roller goes up, one coat as the roller comes down. That's how it's done at "That's Good Enough Paint Service". Our Motto: "We Get It Right The 2nd Time"........  :jester:


At our company, ReDo Daily, we have a different motto:

"if your house needs painting badly, call us"


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Gwarel said:


> One coat when the roller goes up, one coat as the roller comes down. That's how it's done at "That's Good Enough Paint Service". Our Motto: "We Get It Right The 2nd Time"........  :jester:


That certainly beats..."We get it right, eventually".


----------



## Splitter (Sep 29, 2012)

One and done just doesn't work. Always 2 coats over similar finishes and properly prepped. If over primer we get a close color match and top with 2 coats finish, always allowing for proper dry time between.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Gough said:


> How about the (in)famous "one coat, with a second coat as needed"? Who gets to decided that the second coat is "needed"?


Me all day....and I'm the decision maker


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

One shot . One kill. With motto of high prices and low quality.:whistling2:


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Always 2 coats , and that's what my clients always ask for


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

two for the show three for the dough! always three coats Yes it is over kill, yet to quote Hanibal from the A-team "Over kill is under rated"


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank God for Painttalk.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Bender said:


> Thank God for Painttalk.


I'm not sure I'd go that far. But if PT can provide solace, who are we to complain.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

The only time I ever do one coat is on rentals where the property manager just wants things freshened up using the same colour.

There must be some specific situations where three coats are necessary, but I'd never make it a standard practice.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I paint to cover. 
Not for nothing. Some of these guys you see. Their three coats doesn't match my one coat for looks and coverage. 
Sad but true


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

richmondpainting said:


> Me all day....and I'm the decision maker


And you do two coats for the same price as one. :no:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> And you do two coats for the same price as one. :no:


Sometimes....just took a big trucking depot repaint from Certa pro...under bid them and used my "two coats if needed" still pulling 4 in profit with out going there but once...


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Oden said:


> I paint to cover.
> Not for nothing. Some of these guys you see. Their three coats doesn't match my one coat for looks and coverage.
> Sad but true



Exactly. Not all 'coats' are created equal.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

CApainter said:


> I believe conditions, exposure, and performance requirements will determine the level of application, and this will often vary given the lower SBV% (Solids by Volume) found in many Water Borne paints.
> 
> For example, most coatings rely on a manufacture recommended mil thickness to provide an adequate barrier for certain exposures. Whether it's UV, moisture, dirt, grime, or oil. These recommendations are often suggested to be applied in stages or coats to allow the vehicle solvents to evaporate as designed, leaving the intended film formation.
> 
> ...


I had to drag this big SOB to the front stage again. One, to show richmond painting the value of participating at PT (pat on the back). And two, kind of a plea for more THANKS. 

C'mon! you have to admit it makes you feel all happy that someone appreciates you when you see their little blue username under your post. And its extra special when you see one of PT's law enforcement *Green Team's* acknowledgement!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> Sometimes....just took a big trucking depot repaint from Certa pro...under bid them and used my "two coats if needed" still pulling 4 in profit with out going there but once...


Everything is bid for two coats (.repaints that is n.c. Is bid for three)
If one looks good. Great. But you bid for two and hope for one. IMO. Ur missing the point of cheating on a coat. The point is to get a home run. Now if u get called on a second coat and flinch ur beat. Unless ur smart enuff to if asked claim you put two on it. And if ur a real heavy hitter now tell em you put on two and can you get some extra for the second cause you got killed!
Can I put my loss on the next bid at least? Over the next couple? Help me out

Who was it? Montpierre. He's still wonderin how he lost the u haul bid to the outfit that did the u haul down the road and didn't even prime it. Lol


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I had to drag this big SOB to the front stage again. One, to show richmond painting the value of participating at PT (pat on the back). And two, kind of a plea for more THANKS.
> 
> C'mon! you have to admit it makes you feel all happy that someone appreciates you when you see their little blue username under your post. And its extra special when you see one of PT's law enforcement *Green Team's* acknowledgement!


There... now your weekend is complete. :whistling2:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> There... now your weekend is complete. :whistling2:


Thanks! BTW, how do you like how I matched that green:brows:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Thanks! BTW, how do you like how I matched that green:brows:


How many coats did it take?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> How many coats did it take?


Actually three to build it up to proper proportions.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

No guys you always bill for three coats and give them one coat and save time with paint and primer in one. That way you make more money.


----------



## perry tradesman (Jan 3, 2012)

*Almost always 2 coats/very few exceptions*



Jimmy38 said:


> paints like Benjamin moore, California, Pittsburgh, Sherwin Williams ? 1 or 2? not including primer.


Hi Jimmy sometimes on a match existing you can get away with 1 coat- but heres the thing if you have any wall patches or a spackle your gonna have to put 2 good spot primes so it wont flash that high low-

And sell yr client on the 2 coats its the best way to go because 2 coats look the best (on existing/already painted walls) and the second coat is money and here is why you already have the room all set up to paint your prep is all done the equipment is all there it is the fastest coat and your job looks solid-

On new work like say the trim is gonna be close to pure white like BM pearl white you prob should figure on 4 coats cuz of the no hiding power and remember that first coat of finish on yr prime coat prob will need 2 more of finish-
On new drywall bid for 3 coats and I almost never use stuff like super spec or paints with weak hiding power ya its a lil cheaper price wise but think about having to re-roll rooms because you saved 8.00 $ a gal.

TY, Perry


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I did an exterior repaint today...bid it as a color match and the choose new colors...we went from a tan color to a yellow....covered for the most part but it's coming through in some areas....

Typically bid for one around here...people just don't spend the money....some do but most dont....


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

In Alaska, they always pay for 2 coats.:whistling2:


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

2 coats keeps the house warmer


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

When I first started I had a brain fart. I wanted to save the customers money by going one coat. 

Well when you basically have to go down to bare wood with the prep everywhere, it needs two coats after primer regardless if it's all going the same colour.


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

My bids always say "minimum 2 coats of finish product in home owner's choice of color and sheen, until total even coverage is achieved." Of course we prime if/when necessary, but always 2 coats of finish...even if 1st coat appears fine.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> Self priming is not primer, nor is it comparable. It just means it can cover wood with minimal protection or adhesion.
> I see spec home paint flake off soffits all the time.


I did a new exterior with a paint+primer last week (owner supplied). The cans had a sticker on the lid that said "2 or 3 coats may be required if not using a primer"....lol


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

I usually quote two coats


----------



## RedOak (Nov 17, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> Not to be that guy, but all acrylic flats and eggshells are self priming


learned that my first paint job. you can prime patches with a spot of flat or egg. and hey dry faster than other paints so its easy to apply finish.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

MSJ Painting said:


> My bids always say "minimum 2 coats of finish product in home owner's choice of color and sheen, until total even coverage is achieved." Of course we prime if/when necessary, but always 2 coats of finish...even if 1st coat appears fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PaintTalk.com mobile app


There seem to be two schools of thought about this. One is from outfits who meet or exceed the specifications...and the other is from guys who try to do as little as they can get away with.


----------



## MSJ Painting (Jan 27, 2013)

Gough said:


> There seem to be two schools of thought about this. One is from outfits who meet or exceed the specifications...and the other is from guys who try to do as little as they can get away with.


We present ourselves as a company that does it right...the first time.

Sure, our prices are towards the higher end, and we lose a lot of bids for that reason. But we would rather make money AND do it right. I'm okay with a lower closing rate on bids, if I don't have to do subpar work to make money.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## 12th man (Mar 18, 2014)

I put a lot of pride in my work. It just looks a lot better with a second coat and I'm sure it hols up better.


----------

